# الخلطة الاسفلتية



## المهندس ع (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن مكونات الخلطة الاسفلتية الخاصة برصف الطرق يعني المواد المستخدمة مع نسبتها في الخلطة ان يضعها لنا للفائدة .مع شكري الجزيل لكم.


----------



## فؤاد الجهري (20 يناير 2008)

*نسب الخلطة الأسفليتة*

نسب ومكونات الخلطات الأسفلتية ليست ثابتة وتتغير بتغيير مصادر المواد المكونه للخلطة الأسفلتية
ويتم عمل Trial Mix بالمختبر .
من الذاكره هذه نسب خلطة اسفلتية تم إستخدامها في احد مشاريع الطرق التي عملت بها:
Bitumen 5.3%
Curshed Aggregate 3/4" 32% 
Crushed aggregate 3/8" 21.7%
Crushed sand 36%
Filler 5%​أرجو ان أكون قد قاربت الصواب 


مع الشكر​​


----------



## حمدى مختار (21 يناير 2008)

*الخلطة الأسفلتية*

وقبل الشروع فى تصميم الخلطة الأسفلتية يجب القيام بما يسمى بتجارب الصلاحية
وهى عدة فحوصات تجرى على المواد الداخلة فى مكونات الخلطة للتأكد من صلاحيتها للأستخدام وذلك
من حيث القوةوالتحمل والديمومة فى مواجهة أقصى ظروف التشغيل المحتملة


----------



## abu jameel (23 يناير 2008)

​بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
​​ تنقـســم الخلطــات الاسـفلتيه إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسيه و هي :
1. طبقة الأساس ( ستابيـلايـزر )
2. الطبقة الرابطة ( باينـــدر)
3. الطبقة السطحية ( سيــرفـس )
* الطبقة الأولى تتكون من الحصى العادي ( أو الحصى المكسر ) و الرمل ومادة الفلر ومادة القير ( الزفت ) . 
* الطبقة الثانية تتكون من الحصى المكسر ( على الأقل 90% ) وان يكون 75% على الأقل مكسر للوجهين ويفضل أن يكون
 الرمل المستخدم هو الرمل الناتج من تكسير الحصى ( رمل كسارة) وذلك للحصول على ثبات عالي.
* الطبقة الثالثة وهي نفس مواصفات الطبقة الثانية باختلاف الحجم.
​ طبقة الأساس
​
حجم الغربيل ملم​نوع ( أ )​نوع (ب )​نوع (ج )​50 غربيل رقم 2 أنج
100​--------​--------​37.5 غربيل رقم 1.5 أنج 
90-100​100​--------​25 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
77-95​87-100​100​19 غربيل رقم 4/3 أنج
68-90​80-95​92-100​ 12.5 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
55-83​70-90​82-95​9.5 غربيل رقم 8/ 3 أنج
47-75​65-85​75-92​4.75 غربيل رقم (4)
33-65​50-75​60-82​2 غربيل رقم (10)
20-50​33-65​42-70​0.425 غربيل رقم (40)
10-30​17-40​20-45​0.18 غربيل رقم (80) 
5-22​10-25​10-28​0.075 غربيل رقم (200)
3-10​3-10​3-10​​ 
نســبة الزفت ( 3% - 5% ) .
الثبات لايقل عن (5) كيلو نيوتن .
الفراغات الهوائية ( 3% - 7% ) .
الزحف ( 2ملم – 5 ملم ) .
عملت طبقة الأساس ثلاث أنواع لكي تتوافق مع المواد الموجودة قرب موقع العمل وذلك لتقليل ألكلفه , على أن تكون المواد
 ألداخله في الخلطة مطابقة للمواصفات من حيث المكونات الكيميائية والمتانة .
أما بالنسبة لمواصفات المادة المالئة ( الفلر ) فإنها تراب الصخور أو مادة الاسمنت بحيث لا يزيد معامل المطاطية عن (2) 
وتخضع إلى :

حجم الغربيل​العابر %​رقم 30​100​رقم 80​95 – 100​ رقم 200​65 – 100​​​​​​​​​أما بلنسبه إلى الطبقة الرابطة و الطبقة السطحية فأن نسب الخلط كما يلي :

************
الطبقة الرابطة​*الطبقة السطحية*​حجم الغربيل ( ملـم )​العابر %​العابر %​25 ملم غربيل 1 أنج​100​------------​19 ملم غربيل 4/ 3 أنج​90 – 100​100​2.5 ملم غربيل 2/1 أنج​70 – 90​80 – 100​9.5 ملم غربيل 8/3 أنج​60 – 80​70 – 85​4:75 ملم غربيل رقم 4​42 – 60​60 – 80​200 ملم غربيل رقم 10​27 – 47​40 – 60​1000 ملم غربيل رقم 18​20 – 37​28 – 48​0.60 ملم غربيل رقم 30​15 – 30​22 – 40​0.25 ملم غربيل رقم 60​8 – 20​10 – 30​0.125 ملم غربيل رقم 120​6 – 15​8 - 20​0.75 ملم غربيل رقم 200​5 – 10​6 - 12​​​************
الطبقة الرابطة​*الطبقة السطحية*​ألـــــــزفــــت
4 - 6​4.5 – 6.5​ألثبــــــــــات
لايقل عن 7 كيلو نيوتن​لايقل عن 8 كيلونيوتن​ألــــــزحــف
( 2 – 4 ) ملم​( 2 – 4 ) ملم​ألفـراغـات الهـوائــيه
( 3 – 7 ) %​( 3 – 5 ) %​ 
ملاحـــظه :  أن السماح بزيادة أو نقصان المواد عن معادلة الخلط كما يلي :
1. المواد الخشنة والتي هي اكبر من 2 ملم (الراجعة على غربال رقم " 10 " ) = ± 6 %.
2. المواد الناعمة ( العابرة من غربال رقم " 10 " والراجعة من غربال رقم " 200 " ) =  ± 4 %.
3. المواد العابرة من غربال رقم " 200 " =  ± 1.5 % .
4. الزفت =  ± 0,3 % . 
5. حرارة الخلط (حسب توصية المختبر ) =  ± 15 % .


إن حدود السماح المذكورة أعلاه يجب إن لاتخرج عن حدود المواصفات المعمول بها وهذه ملاحظه مهمة جدا ً . 
 


* معادلة خلط الإسفلت: 
لعمل معادلة خلط للطبقة السطحية بعد فحص المواد ( حصى , رمل , فلر , زفت ) و نجاحها مختبريا ً بالنسبة لمكوناتها و متانتها (خضوعها للمواصفات ) يجري خلط هذه المواد وفقا ً للمواصفات و يفضل إن يجري الخلط في وسط المدى أي بعبارة أخرى ,
النسبة العابرة من غربال ( 12.5) ملم هي ( 80 – 100 ) فالمعدل هو (90) .
النسبة العابرة من غربال (9.5) ملم هي ( 70 – 85 ) فالمعدل هو ( 77.5) . 
النسبة العابرة من غربال رقم (4) هي ( 60 – 80 ) فالمعدل هو ( 70 ) . 







أي نأخذ من :
 الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 12.5 ) ملم 10 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال (9.5) ملم 12,5 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 4.75) ملم 7.5 % .
المجموع = 30 % .
نأخذ ( 61 % ) من العابر من غربال ( 4.75) ملم وهو مادة الرمل .
نأخذ ( 9 % ) من المادة المالئة ( فلر ) .
يضاف إلى المزيج مادا الزفت و بنسب مختلفة ( 4.5 % , 5 % , 5.5 % ,6 % , 6.5 % ) لعمل خمسة خلطات ثم نفحص
 الخلطة الأولى و التي محتواها ألزفتي ( 4.5 ) حيث نجد كثافتها و مقدار الزحف و الفراغات الهوائية و ثباتها وهكذا بالنسبة
 للخلطات الأخرى حيث نجد محتوى الزفت عند أحسن كثافة و عند أحسن فراغات هوائيه وعند أحسن ثبات وكذلك الزحف عن
 طريق رسم منحني يوضح العلاقة بين كلا ً من المحتوى ألزفتي و الكثافة وكذلك بين الزفت و الزحف .... الخ بعدها تجمع
 الأرقام كلها وتقسم على العدد فنحصل على أفضل محتوى زفتي.


----------



## abu jameel (23 يناير 2008)

​بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
​​ تنقـســم الخلطــات الاسـفلتيه إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسيه و هي :
1. طبقة الأساس ( ستابيـلايـزر )
2. الطبقة الرابطة ( باينـــدر)
3. الطبقة السطحية ( سيــرفـس )
* الطبقة الأولى تتكون من الحصى العادي ( أو الحصى المكسر ) و الرمل ومادة الفلر ومادة القير ( الزفت ) . 
* الطبقة الثانية تتكون من الحصى المكسر ( على الأقل 90% ) وان يكون 75% على الأقل مكسر للوجهين ويفضل أن يكون
 الرمل المستخدم هو الرمل الناتج من تكسير الحصى ( رمل كسارة) وذلك للحصول على ثبات عالي.
* الطبقة الثالثة وهي نفس مواصفات الطبقة الثانية باختلاف الحجم.
​ طبقة الأساس
​
حجم الغربيل ملم​نوع ( أ )​نوع (ب )​نوع (ج )​50 غربيل رقم 2 أنج
100​--------​--------​37.5 غربيل رقم 1.5 أنج 
90-100​100​--------​25 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
77-95​87-100​100​19 غربيل رقم 4/3 أنج
68-90​80-95​92-100​ 12.5 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
55-83​70-90​82-95​9.5 غربيل رقم 8/ 3 أنج
47-75​65-85​75-92​4.75 غربيل  رقم (4)
33-65​50-75​60-82​2 غربيل رقم (10)
20-50​33-65​42-70​0.425 غربيل رقم (40)
10-30​17-40​20-45​0.18 غربيل رقم (80) 
5-22​10-25​10-28​0.075 غربيل رقم (200)
3-10​3-10​3-10​​ 
نســبة الزفت ( 3% - 5% ) .
الثبات لايقل عن (5) كيلو نيوتن .
الفراغات الهوائية ( 3% - 7% ) .
الزحف ( 2ملم – 5 ملم ) .
عملت طبقة الأساس ثلاث أنواع لكي تتوافق مع المواد الموجودة قرب موقع العمل وذلك لتقليل ألكلفه , على أن تكون المواد
 ألداخله في الخلطة مطابقة للمواصفات من حيث المكونات الكيميائية والمتانة .
أما بالنسبة لمواصفات المادة المالئة ( الفلر ) فإنها تراب الصخور أو مادة الاسمنت بحيث لا يزيد معامل المطاطية عن (2) 
وتخضع إلى :

حجم الغربيل​العابر %​رقم 30​100​رقم 80​95 – 100​ رقم 200​65 – 100​​​​​​​​​أما بلنسبه إلى الطبقة الرابطة و الطبقة السطحية فأن نسب الخلط كما يلي :

************
الطبقة الرابطة​*الطبقة السطحية*​حجم الغربيل ( ملـم )​العابر %​العابر %​25 ملم غربيل 1 أنج​100​------------​19 ملم غربيل 4/ 3 أنج​90 – 100​100​2.5 ملم غربيل 2/1 أنج​70 – 90​80 – 100​9.5 ملم غربيل 8/3 أنج​60 – 80​70 – 85​4:75 ملم غربيل رقم 4​42 – 60​60 – 80​200 ملم غربيل رقم 10​27 – 47​40 – 60​1000 ملم غربيل رقم 18​20 – 37​28 – 48​0.60 ملم غربيل رقم 30​15 – 30​22 – 40​0.25 ملم غربيل رقم 60​8 – 20​10 – 30​0.125 ملم غربيل رقم 120​6 – 15​8 - 20​0.75 ملم غربيل رقم 200​5 – 10​6 - 12​​​************
الطبقة الرابطة​*الطبقة السطحية*​ألـــــــزفــــت
4 - 6​4.5 – 6.5​ألثبــــــــــات
لايقل عن 7 كيلو نيوتن​لايقل عن 8 كيلونيوتن​ألــــــزحــف
( 2 – 4 ) ملم​( 2 – 4 ) ملم​ألفـراغـات الهـوائــيه
( 3 – 7 ) %​( 3 – 5 ) %​ 
ملاحـــظه :  أن السماح بزيادة أو نقصان المواد عن معادلة الخلط كما يلي :
1. المواد الخشنة والتي هي اكبر من 2 ملم (الراجعة على غربال رقم " 10 " ) = ± 6 %.
2. المواد الناعمة ( العابرة من غربال رقم " 10 " والراجعة من غربال رقم " 200 " ) =  ± 4 %.
3. المواد العابرة من غربال رقم " 200 " =  ± 1.5 % .
4. الزفت =  ± 0,3 % . 
5. حرارة الخلط (حسب توصية المختبر ) =  ± 15 % .


إن حدود السماح المذكورة أعلاه يجب إن لاتخرج عن حدود المواصفات المعمول بها وهذه ملاحظه مهمة جدا ً . 
 


* معادلة خلط الإسفلت: 
لعمل معادلة خلط للطبقة السطحية بعد فحص المواد ( حصى , رمل , فلر , زفت ) و نجاحها مختبريا ً بالنسبة لمكوناتها و متانتها (خضوعها للمواصفات ) يجري خلط هذه المواد وفقا ً للمواصفات و يفضل إن يجري الخلط في وسط المدى أي بعبارة أخرى ,
النسبة العابرة من غربال ( 12.5) ملم هي ( 80 – 100 ) فالمعدل هو (90) .
النسبة العابرة من غربال (9.5) ملم هي ( 70 – 85 ) فالمعدل هو ( 77.5) . 
النسبة العابرة من غربال رقم (4) هي ( 60 – 80 ) فالمعدل هو ( 70 ) . 







أي نأخذ من :
 الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 12.5 ) ملم 10 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال (9.5) ملم 12,5 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 4.75) ملم 7.5 % .
المجموع = 30 % .
نأخذ ( 61 % ) من العابر من غربال ( 4.75) ملم وهو مادة الرمل .
نأخذ ( 9 % ) من المادة المالئة ( فلر ) .
يضاف إلى المزيج مادا الزفت و بنسب مختلفة ( 4.5 % , 5 % , 5.5 % ,6 % , 6.5 % ) لعمل خمسة خلطات ثم نفحص
 الخلطة الأولى و التي محتواها ألزفتي ( 4.5 ) حيث نجد كثافتها و مقدار الزحف و الفراغات الهوائية و ثباتها وهكذا بالنسبة
 للخلطات الأخرى حيث نجد محتوى الزفت عند أحسن كثافة و عند أحسن فراغات هوائيه وعند أحسن ثبات وكذلك الزحف عن
 طريق رسم منحني يوضح العلاقة بين كلا ً من المحتوى ألزفتي و الكثافة وكذلك بين الزفت و الزحف .... الخ بعدها تجمع
 الأرقام كلها وتقسم على العدد فنحصل على أفضل محتوى زفتي.


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخواااني على هذي المعلومات القيمه..


----------



## بسام اليمني (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد صليبي (20 مايو 2009)

شرح عن تجربة النحافة و الثخانة و تجربة الاوجهة المكسرة كيفية و مراحل التجربة


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكككوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## نصير خليل ابراهيم (23 يونيو 2009)

ان شاء الله سوف ارسل للموقع برنامج لايجاد نسب الخلط للركام بسرعة وليس بالتجارب الممله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي على الشرح المفصل الوافي


----------



## Endaziar (6 يوليو 2009)

thanks for informations


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (7 يوليو 2009)

المعلومات الموجودة قيمة جدا و نستطيع أن نستفيد منها و لكن لتصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية أسس و معايير لابد من التعامل معها و هي أولا: تطابق المواصفات القياسية المطلوبة للمشروع الذي يتم العمل فيه ومع هذا الحصول علي النسب القياسية للثبات و الإنسياب و الكثافة و حسابات مارشال التصميمية و غيرها الكثير


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 يوليو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء على تصميم الخلطة بطريقة السوبر بييف واوجه الفرق بينها وبين الطرق الاخرى


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 يوليو 2009)

ابحث عن دليل شامل لفحوصات واختبارات الاسفلت 
وشكرا


----------



## eng-nader (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تعطيني تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية الممتاز


----------



## حكمت ابو (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من الأخوة الكرام التكرم بأفادتنا حول خلطة الزفت الخاص ب:Runway & Taxiway شاكرين ومقدرين تعاونكم


----------



## وائل فضل المولي (3 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الافادة القيمة


----------



## م.شهرزادد (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور على المجهود اخ ابو جميل


----------



## bawabt_aljeser (30 مايو 2010)

*مساعدة*

ارجوا التفضل بالمساعدة على ايجاد حلول للمشاكل التي اتعرض لها حين فرش الاسفلت في الشارع
المشاكل:.
1. هشاشة (عند دوران السيارة على الاسفلت يتكسر و يتحفر الشارع )
2. ليونة و بطء في التصلب


ولكم جزيل الشكر 
م.حيدر


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة
لكن سوالي بماذا تختلف طريقة المارشال عن السوبر بيف في تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## الضو الباقي (1 مارس 2011)

جهود مقدره ومعلومات مفيده شكرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

مشكوراخي العزيز مطلوب المزيد الفحوصات وطرق تنفيذها


----------



## civilshwany (6 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sharshabeel (6 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز بالنسبه لليونة الخلطه و عدم التصلب ذلك بسبب ان نسبه الاسفلت في الخلطه عاليه جدا او ان الاسفلت المستخدم غير مطابق للمواصفات ام للتكسر و التهشم فذلك بسبب ان الركام و الحصى المستخدم هش و غير مطابق للمواصفات او يكون بسبب زيادة الحدل عن الحد المسموح و احسن شئ تكدر تسويه هو ارسال عينات من المواد للمختبر و اجراء الفحوصات عليها و تقدر تقيم المواد من النتائج 

ارجو ان تكون استفاديت من المعلومات


----------



## امجد المهندس (6 مارس 2011)

والله يا اخي الغزيز مشكور جدا على هذة المعلومات الجيدة والقيمة 
نسال الله ان يحفضك 
ويجعل فيك خير لكل من يحتاج اليك


----------



## امجد المهندس (6 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز ابو جميل :
ممكن تنورنا بمعلوماتك عن صناعة خلطة اسفلتية مقاومة لتاثير الحوامض والاملاح......ونكون مشكورين منك


----------



## mdmokhtar (7 مارس 2011)

*طلب*

ولكن نطلب من الأخوة من عنده كتاب أو شيء عن التجارب التي تجري علي الخلطة الإسفلتية أن يتحفنا بها


----------



## دريدالعباسي (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي و نفعك و نفع بك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed karar (9 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم هذا ملف به كيفية تصميم الخلطه الاسفلتية 
وارجو ان أتجد فيه الرد علي سؤالك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## نضال هديب (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك لك


----------



## امجد المهندس (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## mosaed36 (24 مايو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا وبااك الله فى علمك


----------



## عمر حميدتي 2 (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيل علي المعلومات القيمه دي


----------



## civil eng h (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى Abu Jameel


----------



## metkal (24 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخ ahmed karar
*


----------



## ابوبكر ابوالريش (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## abduhussein (4 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة ... ذات الفائدة في مجال الاسفلت.


----------



## aqel twfeek (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو توضيح في حالة وجود فشل في فحص التدرج كيف نحدد نسبة الانحراف ومبلغ الخصم راجين المساعده ولكم الشكر


----------



## الغويل (6 يوليو 2015)

الف ترليون شكر علي مجهودتك القيمة وارجو من الله ان تكون في ميزان حساناتك ... ولك مني جزيل الشكر:77:


----------



## هانى عطيه (7 يوليو 2015)

*صفحتى على الاسفلت https://www.facebook.com/asphaalt*



فؤاد الجهري قال:


> نسب ومكونات الخلطات الأسفلتية ليست ثابتة وتتغير بتغيير مصادر المواد المكونه للخلطة الأسفلتية
> ويتم عمل Trial Mix بالمختبر .
> من الذاكره هذه نسب خلطة اسفلتية تم إستخدامها في احد مشاريع الطرق التي عملت بها:
> Bitumen 5.3%
> ...


----------

